
What aspects of incarceration couldn't be guessed by who hasn't experienced it? - DanielRibeiro
http://www.quora.com/Prisons/What-are-some-aspects-of-incarceration-that-could-not-possibly-be-guessed-at-by-someone-who-hasnt-experienced-it?srid=3OC
======
Tzunamitom
If incarceration destroys your ties to the outside world, and builds only
superficial ties to the prison world, how can prisoners be expected to
suddenly switch to being fully integrated members of society on release?
Surely rehabilitation would be more effective if it concentrated on better
integrating criminals with society rather than further alienating them? How
could this be achieved without endangering people's safety?

